

The first 30 days of my "iTunes for newspapers"-startup - alexandernl
https://medium.com/changing-journalism/our-dutch-paydike-for-journalism-gets-the-economist-to-try-something-new-c26db16ac1ac

======
Wouter33
As mentioned in the article, i'm also one of the persons who never paid for
journalism before this came around. With Blendle i can browse through articles
from all kinds of newspapers or magazines and read the ones i find really
interesting. Perfect for a daily commute when you don't have the time to read
a whole newspaper. In that way i think this is a really nice way to generate
revenue for publishers. Cannibalisation is out of the questions here because i
never generated any revenue for them before this.

